# Pollen Storage



## bicycle racer (Mar 28, 2008)

does anyone have any personal experience with preserving pollen for a few months for future use? i would like to here from someone who has succesfully pollinated plants with preserved pollen and been succesfull i have heard refridgeration works for 2 or 3 months but dont want to waste my time thanks for any help


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm in the process right now... 1st you have to dry the pollen open air... then stick it in a paper envelope inside a baggy with a silica pack.. then stick the baggy in a vacuum seal bag full of dessectant.. then vacuum seal it and throw it in the freezer.. it'll be fine.. only thing is once you thaw it you can't re-freeze it.. so pack it into smaller one shot packs...

L


----------



## ultranyte (Mar 28, 2008)

Freezing pollen is bad(sometimes) and unnecessary. Just allow it to dry out and store in the fridge at 5C and it will be fine for a couple years.
Test tubes from a surplus store really help with keeping it air tight.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 28, 2008)

Lol. Two very different opinions. I think I like the second better, as I don't have a vacuum sealer...I'll try this out if any of my plants come out male.


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 28, 2008)

ultranyte said:


> Freezing pollen is bad(sometimes) and unnecessary. Just allow it to dry out and store in the fridge at 5C and it will be fine for a couple years.
> Test tubes from a surplus store really help with keeping it air tight.


Fuck [email protected] Do you think I fucked up my pollen! WTF now I feel ill

L


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 28, 2008)

>.< I hope not. Maybe try leaving some of it the way you started and moving some to the other method and see if either fail when pollination time comes around?


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet. Let me know how it goes when the time comes?


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 28, 2008)

Blunt? said:


> Sweet. Let me know how it goes when the time comes?


Will do.. Just waitin' for the right female to come around... I'm a picky dude... hehehe

L


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 28, 2008)

personal experience..... collected pollen in january of 07... used in end of december. seeds were good, i'm growin some of the offspring now. i collected pollen in brown glass jars, put in a silica gel pack and then into a shoe box in my dresser. silica is there to take out any extra moisture.... that's what'll get ya. i have never put my seeds or pollen in the fridge so i can't say it'll help or hurt, this is just from experience, it is the longest i held onto pollen... 12 months.


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 28, 2008)

Shit 12 months is good enuf for me...

L


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks for everyones posts. i will try zoidbergs method with silica packs at room temp and maybe some in the fridge with silica all airtight. i am still waiting on the pollen so any other oppinions appreciated. also any clever ideas on the collection and selective application of pollen to specific branches without pollenating everything by accident would be great ive learned the hard way that you cant make mistakes with pollen.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 29, 2008)

i'll be interested to know how the fridge method works out for ya.


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 30, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> thanks for everyones posts. i will try zoidbergs method with silica packs at room temp and maybe some in the fridge with silica all airtight. i am still waiting on the pollen so any other oppinions appreciated. also any clever ideas on the collection and selective application of pollen to specific branches without pollenating everything by accident would be great ive learned the hard way that you cant make mistakes with pollen.


Artist paintbrush works fine.. just turn off your fans and brush it on the female bud you want pollinated the put a baggie over the freshly pollinated bud for like a day or two... Then take it off and mist the plants with water to kill loose pollen...''


L


----------



## chongsbuddy (Feb 1, 2012)

i dont know who told u freezing pollen is bad,no way pollen will last 3 years in a fridge,but it will last up to 7+ years if dried and stored properly in a freezer.i hate when peoplke give the wrong advise based on a hunch


----------

